# Roth seedling browned leaf



## Ernesto (Jul 25, 2020)

My roth seedling’s oldest leaf browned, which is concerning to me since it’s a young plant. Is this normal or is there something wrong? I also attached photos of what I think is mesophyll collapse, but I welcome ya’ll’s opinions. I really want this guy to succeed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 26, 2020)

1. just a dying leaf. pull it off when it dries.
2. mesophyll collapse.

otherwise fine.


----------

